# Can anyone explain Tesseract/FellSilent Tuning for me?



## wannabguitarist

Low to high: A# F A# D# F# A# D#

I just set my guitar up to learn Concealing Fate Part II and this tuning makes no sense to me. I assume it's some sort of open tuning but I have no idea what it's based on. That F also confuses me because all the other strings are in octaves of each other.


----------



## Winspear

A# F A# D# F# A# D#
Lets throw that up a semitone for simplicity...

B_ F# B E_ G B E
7 string standard with the 6th, 5th, and 4th strings up a tone.

I was hoping to understand what was going on here once I'd written that much - but you're right, what the hell is this tuning 
If it wasn't for the F# (in my transposed one) I'd say it was based around E minor. 

So in the actual key, it's D# minor with an F thrown in.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

You're spelling it wrong. You need to either call the F an E# or call the A#s Bbs

ie

A# - E# - A# - D# - F# - A# - D#

or 

Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Gb - Bb - Eb


----------



## Winspear

Thinking of it more, it's probably based around Bb rather than Eb. That way all the notes are relative to eachother but I can't explain it. Would help if I had a fretboard right now!


----------



## setsuna7

xtrustisyoursx said:


> You're spelling it wrong. You need to either call the F an E# or call the A#s Bbs
> 
> ie
> 
> A# - E# - A# - D# - F# - A# - D#
> 
> or
> 
> Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Gb - Bb - Eb



That would be Kieth's Tuning.Drop A up half a step.


----------



## meisterjager

To explain it, it's the more well-known DADGAd tuning, starting from a low B, with an added high. Then, that low B changes tuning for certain songs, whereas the other 6 string stay the same.

The 'regular' tuning is Bb F Bb Eb F Bb Eb, for Oblique and Sleeper Awakes/Age of Deception, the low string is dropped a tone, giving you Ab F Bb Eb F Bb Eb.

It's easy when you know how


----------



## AlucardXIX

meisterjager said:


> To explain it, it's the more well-known DADGAd tuning, starting from a low B, with an added high. Then, that low B changes tuning for certain songs, whereas the other 6 string stay the same.
> 
> The 'regular' tuning is Bb F Bb Eb F Bb Eb, for Oblique and Sleeper Awakes/Age of Deception, the low string is dropped a tone, giving you Ab F Bb Eb F Bb Eb.
> 
> It's easy when you know how



This is correct. Exactly what Acle told me about it. He said he started using it years ago and hasnt gone back to a standard tuning since.


----------



## wannabguitarist

meisterjager said:


> To explain it, it's the more well-known DADGAd tuning, starting from a low B, with an added high. Then, that low B changes tuning for certain songs, whereas the other 6 string stay the same.
> 
> The 'regular' tuning is Bb F Bb Eb F Bb Eb, for Oblique and Sleeper Awakes/Age of Deception, the low string is dropped a tone, giving you Ab F Bb Eb F Bb Eb.
> 
> It's easy when you know how



I am theory retarded so I'm probably missing something but:
Bb F Bb Eb Gb Bb Eb is the tuning in the song
and:
Bb F Bb Eb F Bb Eb is the tuning you mentioned

The tuning you're talking about makes more sense to me but the tuning in the song is slightly different. Maybe I should just stop thinking about it and play more 



setsuna7 said:


> That would be Kieth's Tuning.Drop A up half a step.



Drop A up a half step would be this: Bb F Bb Eb Ab C F


----------



## meisterjager

Well I can't vouch for Tesseract as I've never been involved with them, but Bb F Bb Eb F Bb Eb is the basis for FellSilent and Monuments tuning.

I think someone's maybe got the higher F string a semi-tone off, unless Acle decided to tune it up slightly for Tess, which I'd say is kinda unlikely.

I think the tunings exist simply to daze and confuse


----------



## John_Strychnine

it's just DADGAD tuning in Bb, with a High 4th.


----------

